# Campfire Performances



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Post your "campfire" songs. 

Or any fun time with family and friends. 

Here is my whole family at the camp last year. Three generations of guitar: Grampa Krunch, his son Jon & his grandson Tim.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

No cell phones and a well behaved dog?! Something's wrong with this picture.  
Nicely done Kapn'.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's beautiful. Very nice.

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! love it!


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice to see just about everyone singing along. Whenever I try at the family cottage nobody feels like singing along. Or they're too drunk and just yell nonsense and ruin it hahaha. Thanks for posting!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Mikev7305 said:


> Nice to see just about everyone singing along. Whenever I try at the family cottage nobody feels like singing along. Or they're too drunk and just yell nonsense and ruin it hahaha. Thanks for posting!


Maybe the problem is YOU. Maybe you’re not drunk enough. Ever think of that? Huh? Have ya?


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

JBFairthorne said:


> Maybe you’re not drunk enough. Ever think of that? Huh? Have ya?


That's never the problem. The guitar doesn't come out until AT LEAST a half dozen beers. About the time where the words start slurring but the fingers work just fine


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Seriously though. I don’t know how people play drunk. I can be stoned as fuck and play just fine (although not my best). Drunk? Forgettaboutit!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

laristotle said:


> No cell phones and a well behaved dog?! Something's wrong with this picture.
> Nicely done Kapn'.


Missing from the "picture" is son-in-law Jeff who has the two little trouble-making grandsons somewhere out of the way. (Mrs. Krunch behind the Roloflex... just kidding it's a cell phone.)


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Who takes a ping pong table camping?! lol

Nice video. Even the guy holding up the lyrics gets to participate.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

My campfire repertoire varies based on who's around (and what they like), what I can remember, and how many wobbly pops I've had.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice to see the family joining in. Congrats


----------

